

It's against US law to touch aliens. - qpleple
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extra-Terrestrial_Exposure_Law

======
mooism2
The link says the rule was revoked in 1977, so the link text, currently _“It's
against US law to touch aliens.”_ , is wrong.

